# Which Julian?



## BleuSaphir

Really want to add a regular Julian into my life. 
not sure to go with a classic black on gold, burgundy tone or this grey?


----------



## Antonia

I love the versatility of the graphite color!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Antonia said:


> I love the versatility of the graphite color!


I love the color too! That why it so hard to choose. lol


----------



## Shelby33

I love the burgundy!


----------



## samfalstaff

Burgundy! RM also makes a very nice dark green Julian.


----------



## Sassy

If you intend to just have one, I'd go for the graphite or classic black since they go with everything!


----------



## BleuSaphir

samfalstaff said:


> Burgundy! RM also makes a very nice dark green Julian.


Is it forest green?


----------



## samfalstaff

BleuSaphir said:


> Is it forest green?


Yes.


----------



## laurenrr

Graphite!


----------

